# Nub says boy...i’m so disappointed and upset



## Jess162

Received prediction from gender experts that said girl and I was so excited. Tried nub experts and they told me boy. 95% sure. Everyone else from forums has also now said boy. I’m so upset. I really felt I was having a girl and was so excited. Now I feel I have no hope of it being a girl and I’m heartbroken :( I’ve attached the pics of my scan.


----------



## 3boys

I’m sorry you’re feeling like this! You have a perfect boy nub there. I’ve been there many times it does get easier!! I’m pregnant with boy no 7 I’ll attach his nub pic and you can compare yourself!! It does get easier I can’t wait for him to come now x


----------



## Rachellou

So sorry you feel that way, it does look like a boy, better to confirm with a gender scan maybe. xxxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

If its any consolation, 90% of my guesses were girl, and we are actually having a boy (I've confirmed this at a 17 week gender scan, 20 week scan and 4 growth scans!)
So all the people who claim to be able to guess the gender aren't always accurate. I hope you get your girl <3


----------



## 3boys

mrsmummy2 said:


> If its any consolation, 90% of my guesses were girl, and we are actually having a boy (I've confirmed this at a 17 week gender scan, 20 week scan and 4 growth scans!)
> So all the people who claim to be able to guess the gender aren't always accurate. I hope you get your girl <3

Its way more common for a boy to be mistaken for a girl as the nub can be a late riser than for a girl to be mistaken for a boy. I'm sure it happens there's no 100% way to know until birth.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

It is just a theory....so I wouldnt read into it.


----------



## Babybump87

Totally agree with above pp . I’ve seen so many scan pics on here and ingender were people have said boy and it’s been a girl , vice versa just don’t know ! 
Have you found out the sex yet ?


----------



## R_x

I got mainly girl guesses on here and by mods on a large nub group on Facebook. I’m having a boy so you never know.


----------

